# H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Als ich gestern etwas mit Blender gearbeitet habe ist mein PC plötzlich abgestürzt. Ich fand auch ziemlich schnell heraus warum, mithilfe von Corsair Link habe ich die Temperaturen überwacht und ziemlich schnell gemerkt dass mein Prozessor ziemlich warm wird, und das obwohl die Kühlflüssigkeit in der H100i garnicht mal so warm ist. Da ich mich mit Wasserkühlungen ziemlich wenig auskenne wollte ich nur einmal nachfragen ob ein großer unterschied zwischen Wassertemperatur und CPU Temperatur normal ist. Ich habe auch schon versucht die Wärmeleitpaste zu wechseln, kein unterschied zu vorher.

Hier ein kleiner Screenshot der die Temperatur beim arbeiten mit Blender zeigt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein System :
Asrock 970 Performance
AMD FX 8320 @ 4.5Ghz, 1.4V // ebenfalls auf Standardtakt getestet, gleiches Problem
Corsair H100i
R9 290X Matrix @ 1.1Ghz Core
Raijintek Morpheus
2x4Gb DDR3 GSkill 1333Mhz
be quiet straight power e7 700W


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> nachfragen ob ein großer unterschied zwischen Wassertemperatur und CPU Temperatur normal ist.



Ja.
Kurzversion als Grund: Physik/Thermodynamik. Wenn es nicht so wäre hätten einige große Denker Mist gebaut. 
Die Langversion bekommste wenn du willst auf Nachfrage, vielleicht reichts dir aber schon wenn du die Info "das ist normal und immer so" hast.


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Also bekomme ich  mit einer "richtigen" Wakü oder einem noctua nh d15 bspw auch keine geringere Temperatur hin? Ich würde meine CPU lieber etwas kälter halten, schließlich wollte ich den Prozessor noch etwas behalten  oder ist die Temperatur noch ok, ab wann wird es bei einem FX8320 denn kritisch?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Also bekomme ich  mit einer "richtigen" Wakü oder einem noctua nh d15 bspw auch keine geringere Temperatur hin?


Doch - und dabei ist das Wasser sogar noch kälter.  



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> ist die Temperatur noch ok, ab wann wird es bei einem FX8320 denn kritisch?


Die Temperatur ist wenn das Vollastzahlen sind unbedenklich.
AMDs vertragen zwar nicht so viel wie intels an Temperatur, alles unter 70°C ist aber auch hier kein Thema.


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Es sind zwar Vollastzahlen, jedoch schon nach etwa einer Minute, die Temperatur steigt weiter an. Außerdem erreicht die CPU bei etwa 20-30% Auslastung (durch Spiele wie z.B WoW, PayDay2,...) leider auch schon 55-60°C


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Auch das ist normal. Ob die Auslastung 20 oder 100% ist macht keinen riesen Unterschied mehr weil in beiden Fällen die CPU mit voller Spannung/Takt fahren muss. Der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 20% Last ist dagegen groß weil die CPU im Idle ja ihre Stromsparfunktionen benutzen kann. Ich hab auch bei 20% Last 45°C und bei 100% 55°C, im Idle unter 30°C.

Die FX-CPUs werden aber generell besonders mit OC sehr heiß was schlichtweg an der massiven Abwärme liegt (200W und mehr sind keine Seltenheit) und nicht wie bei vergleichbaren Intels (die ein Viertel des Stroms verbrauchen) an der winzigen Fläche die ihre Wärme schlecht abgeben kann. Von daher ist dein Ergebnis von etwas unter 70°C bei 4,5 GHz auf nem FX schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> Es sind zwar Vollastzahlen, jedoch schon nach etwa einer Minute, die Temperatur steigt weiter an. Außerdem erreicht die CPU bei etwa 20-30% Auslastung (durch Spiele wie z.B WoW, PayDay2,...) leider auch schon 55-60°C


Also bei 20/30% sollte niemals mit ner H100 so ne Temp entstehen. Vielleicht sitzt die Pumpe schlecht auf der CPU (zuwenig Druck vlt.)


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Bedenke dass das Ding auf 1,4v und übertaktet läuft. 

Evtl kann man mit bessere Wärmeleitpaste oder besserem Airflow und solchen Geschichten ein paar wenige Grad rausholen aber damit wirste die Gesamtsituation nicht wesentlich ändern (was aber auch gar nicht notwendig ist).


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Ich habe mein Bios auch schon einmal zurückgesetzt, dann lief die CPU wieder auf Standardeinstellungen (3,5Ghz / 1.4Volt), damit waren die Temps ähnlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Natürlich waren sie das - weil die Spannung gleich war. Die Spannung ist der wesentliche Punkt was Stromaufnahme und Abgabe angeht, sprich bei 3,5 GHz und 1,4v ist die Abwärme nicht viel geringer als bei 4,5 GHz und 1,4v. Wenn du allerdings 4 GHz einmal mit 1,3 und einmal mit 1,5v betreibst ist das ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Wer sich da detaillierter interessiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/incredible-alk/1590-alkis-blog-30-zieht-der-denn-jetzt.html


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Das ist mir bewußt, aber trotz clear cmos blieb die Spannung voreingestellt bei 1.4V, dann müsste der Prozessor doch eigentlich kälter sein, wie soll der Stock Kühler denn mit so etwas klar kommen


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*



TheNeon26 schrieb:


> wie soll der Stock Kühler denn mit so etwas klar kommen



Mit zwei einfachen Tricks:
1.) Die allerallermeisten Leute lasten ihre CPU im Schnitt sehr gering aus, Leute die wirklich dauerhaft Vollast fahren sind selten --> in 98% der Fälle hat der Kühler schon mal kein Problem.
2.) Wenn doch mal einer Vollast fährt und die CPU zu heiß wird taktet sie automatisch herunter. Da die allermeisten Leute das nicht bemerken --> Problem gelöst.

Und die leute die so in der Materie sind dass sie sich darüber Gedanken machen und es bemerken benutzen sowieso nicht den Standardkühler.


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Damit hast du wohl recht, der Standardkühler flog bei mir auch am ersten tag raus 
Der hohe Temperaturunterschied zwischen CPU und Flüsstigkeit hatte mich nur etwas verwundert, kann ich dies irgendwie verbessern oder muss ich mich einfach mit den aktuellen Temp zufrieden geben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Der Temperaturunterschied ist der Wärmeleitung zwischen CPU-Kern und Kühlerboden geschuldet, daran kannst du nicht viel verändern außer den Anpressdruck erhöhen und gute Wärmeleitpaste verwenden. Dass das normal ist vielleicht an anderem Beispiel: Wenn du nen Topf Wasser auf die herdplatte stellst hat die Herdplatte auch eine viel höhere temperatur als das Wasser. Das ist ja grade die Grundlage dafür, dass Wärme übertragen wird (wäre das Wasser so warm wie deine CPU würde es diese nicht kühlen können!).

Leistungsfähiger würdest du nur mit mehr Radiatorfläche/stärkerem Lüfter, deswegen sind echte WaKüs so stark. Dann wäre die temperaturdifferenz von CPU zu Wasser zwar immer noch die gleiche aber das Wasser eben 15 Grad kälter - und damit auch die CPU.


----------



## TheNeon26 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden, ich dachte bei Wasserkühlungen geht es darum die gesamte Hitze auf das Wasser und somit auf den Radiator zu übertragen  Danke dir für deine Hilfe und Erklärung


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Hi ich habe die Gleiche Konfiguration wie du.
Bei mir schafft die Cpu aber auch nach 5 stunden Vollast keine 60 Grad vieleicht solltest du mal schauen ob du die luft zu und abfuhr noch etwas verbessern kannst


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Ich hab das bei mir ganz einfach gelöst hab die h100i einfach auf das gehäuse drauf geschraubt


----------



## Dagnarus (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Kommt halt auch drauf an ob die pumpe und die lüfter auf 100% laufen oder nicht. Wenn die pumpe langsamer läuft und die lüfter auch, ist klar das die Temps hochgehen. Ich kann zwar nicht sagen inwieweit dein System mit einem Intel System vergleichbar ist, aber meine Wassertemp geht nicht über 32 grad. 4.4GHz bei 1.24V. Cpu dabei max. 60 grad. Pumpe  und 2 Noctua NF-P12 auf 100%.


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Klar bei solchen Einstellungen sind Niedrige Temperaturen Klar.


----------



## Pos-Pit (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Bei mir läuft alles so langsam wie möglich.
Pumpe 717 u/min
Lüfter 700 U/min
Langsamer geht leider nicht.


----------



## dsdenni (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

@Alk das hab ich fast übersehen, nagut ist schon bisschen heatoutput^^


----------



## TheNeon26 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: H100i : Kühlmittel kalt, CPU warm?*

Bei mir läuft es so : 
Pumpe : 2300 rpm (kann ich nicht umstellen, ist dauerhaft auf 100%)
Lüfter : 600-2400 rpm

die Luftabfuhr kann ich noch verbessern, bisher habe ich die H100i einfach oben ans Gehäuse "geklebt" da mein Bitfenix Shinobi keine 240mm Radiator Befestigung besitzt.


----------

